# Left/Right or Ambidextrous



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was curious to find out are you left handed, right handed or ambidextrous?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm right handed now, but I was born a lefty and my parents made me use my right hand (thought it would be easier for me in school). I can do most thing left handed too (though maybe not quite as well), except writing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm mostly righthanded since that's the writing hand, but gave myself an "ambi" because I favor the left hand for other tasks. Probably comes from years of playing violin which puts a lot of emphasis on left hand skills.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Other?!? ...there's an "other" category?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I started out left handed. But when I went to school the nuns would hit me with a ruler and tie my left arm to my side forcing me to use my right hand. Later, if they found me using my left hand they would lock me in a dark closet until, wait, that wasnt me. That was a movie I saw. Nope, I've always been right handed.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

ouizul1 said:


> Other?!? ...there's an "other" category?


I've seen people who had loss use their upper body but was still able to do things with their feet.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ouizul1 said:


> Other?!? ...there's an "other" category?


I know a guy who was ambidextrous but broke his left hand and now favors the right.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am in the "other" category, as I am an octopus. Don't scare me- I SQUIRT.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Mostly right handed but at one job I had, I was so bored that I taught myself to write really well left handed as well. Now, if I ever break my right hand, at least I can sign the forms at the hospital!!!  I can write neater left handed than hubby can right handed (which he is).


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I am right handed but I use my left hand a lot with out thinking. People have commented on it all my life. I just suddenly switch over without thinking. My brother is a leftie who was forced to become a rightie. So I'm thinking the dna is there. I'm fine and so is he so I don't think it matters much, except for maybe using scissors.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

OOPs I forgot to ask...why are you curuious? answer please.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Ambidextrous for most things, though there are some things I prefer to do with one hand or the other. Teaching art and airbrushing forced some of it, I had students would try to use the "you can't do that left handed!", so learning and showing it at least stopped that excuse.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I am soooo right handed. I can't even brush my teeth with my left.


----------

